# Master Chief vs Samus Aran



## Chronos (May 27, 2010)

Master Chief got word that Samua Aran was out to kill him. He goes to that planet he went on the 1st game and stratigectly puts difrent kind of weapons and ammo from the 1st, 2nd and 3rd game around the area to confront the presuing Samus. Samus arraives to be ambush by Master Chief and most of her weapons are ofline. The only weapons she has are: Grapple beam, Charge beam, Scan Visor (duh) and Thermal Visor. Do you think that Samus will win or will Master Chief take this match?

(Don't know much about the Halo series sorry)


----------



## Darth (May 27, 2010)

You pretty mcuh stacked this in favor of Master Chief.

Then again, I'm not all that familiar with Samus outside of Super smash bros.


----------



## Weltall8000 (May 27, 2010)

Samus is very resourceful, so it isn't like she can't adapt. I'm assuming she's wearing her power suit still, so she does have shields and if need be, she could use the weapons Master Chief tucked around Halo as well. She's already very agile without space jump or screw attack. In a straight up fight, she'll own Master Chief.

What this really seems to hinge on is if Master Chief can manage to catch her totally by surprise without her detecting him before his attack. Otherwise Samus will win. Then again, Master Chief has the devil's own luck so chances are she'll trip and break her ankle, accidentally falling on her shield generator, leaving her defenseless as she's looming over an all but defeated Master Chief as she's preparing to take him in.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 27, 2010)

Unlimited Ammo >>> Limited Ammo


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (May 27, 2010)

Samus still wins.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (May 27, 2010)

The scenario is practically like all the missions Samus has had during her career. She stomps.


----------



## Archreaper93 (May 28, 2010)

One word:  Haloid

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cL-mR79GErU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Platinum (May 28, 2010)

Gauss cannons might be able to take her down. Other wise Samus stomps.


----------



## C. Hook (May 28, 2010)

jedijohn said:


> One word:  Haloid
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cL-mR79GErU[/YOUTUBE]



We've all seen it, and it's a ridiculously bad indicator of how a fight between them would go.

First and foremost, because Zero Suit Samus does NOT have a lightsaber.


----------



## Axl Low (May 28, 2010)

Sounds like Samus is every game has been vs a stacked Chief
I will give it to her because her plasma beam is unlimited and can still hit Chief decently


----------



## Paranoid Android (May 28, 2010)

Very even matchup. Close range, samus has screw attack but the chief can bust out a sword and slice her up mid attack. I'll take the sword.

Mid range, very even again. Samus' gun can pretty much 1 hit chief full charged, but chief can use a rocket launcher. Dead even i say. could be like what happens in Modern warfare noobtubers. you kill them while they shoot but their shot kills u.

Long range, i have to give to the chief. The battle rifle is dead accurate from a very long range, with three round bursts. The chief is an expert marksman. From even further range, the chief has a sniper. Samus doesn't have much to counter these 2 weapons, especially not the sniper.

edge, chief.


----------



## Axl Low (May 28, 2010)

Actually since we have seen Samus walk on Lava and through Plasma shower and phazon and a shit load of other shit that would kill normal humans when exposed apparently a plasma sword/Halo sword will kinda just tink off Samus's armor 
Plus Samus is as mobile if not more agile than Chief in CQC.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (May 28, 2010)

Samus is a billion times more mobile. She can jump like thirty feet froma standing position, so she's probably physically stronger too.


----------



## Respite (May 28, 2010)

hadomaru said:


> Samus is a billion times more mobile. She can jump like thirty feet froma standing position, so she's probably physically stronger too.



Master Chief Could do that to, Have you Read the Books ?
And i doubt she is physicaly Stonger then chief.

All Samus has here is 
Grapple beam, Charge beam, Scan Visor

Chief Takes this.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (May 28, 2010)

Cheif cannot Jump 30 feet vertically in the air. What are you smoking?


----------



## Respite (May 28, 2010)

hadomaru said:


> Cheif cannot Jump 30 feet vertically in the air. What are you smoking?



have you read the books ? 
I doubt it if your saying he can jump that high. (He would get close to that height to say the least)


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (May 28, 2010)

i've read part of them.


----------



## Keollyn (May 28, 2010)

Samus as a baby takes freefalls from cliffs with no ill effects to her body.


----------



## Donkey Show (May 28, 2010)

Chozo Power Suit >>>>>> Mjolnir Armor

And she wrestles and drop kicks giant aliens with ease.  You never really get to see her physical prowess because the previous games mechanics were not built to use them aside from her agility.


----------



## Axl Low (May 28, 2010)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Master Chief Could do that to, Have you Read the Books ?*
> And i doubt she is physicaly Stonger then chief.*
> 
> All Samus has here is
> ...



Well your doubt is there for a reason.
She can out move and out muscle the Chief.

Grapple beam says Get over here plus it's plasma based so Chief getting tagged by that is not gunna have fun.


----------



## Keollyn (May 28, 2010)

Anyone remember the 110 ton Dragon Kraid stomping repeatedly on Samus and it doing nothing?


----------



## Respite (May 28, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> Well your doubt is there for a reason.
> She can out move and out muscle the Chief.
> 
> Grapple beam says Get over here plus it's plasma based so Chief getting tagged by that is not gunna have fun.



whats her strongest Strength Feat ? Also if she gets close enough chief can always tag her with a plasma grenade.

I wouldent really say she could out manuver him (Maybe in ball form but thats it)


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (May 28, 2010)

Ever heard of Space Jump? (not that she has it in this fight)


----------



## Donkey Show (May 28, 2010)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> whats her strongest Strength Feat ? Also if she gets close enough chief can always tag her with a plasma grenade.
> 
> I wouldent really say she could out manuver him (Maybe in ball form but thats it)



Aside from surviving stomps by Kraid, she can outmuscle Ridley (MP3) who can shred spaceships with one swipe.

And then there's this crazy argument based off of the Pirate Log Book data on Zebes in Metroid Prime.

ED Hardy Sale



> Samus grew up on Zebes.
> 
> According to this site:
> ED Hardy Sale
> ...


----------



## Keollyn (May 28, 2010)

I was always aware of Zebes having higher gravity, but damn!


----------



## Donkey Show (May 28, 2010)

Keollyn said:


> I was always aware of Zebes having higher gravity, but damn!



She could go toe to toe with some low tier DBZ chars according to that data.


----------



## Weltall8000 (May 28, 2010)

> She could go toe to toe with some low tier DBZ chars according to that data.



Based on that, she would be stronger than Goku when he arrived on Namek wouldn't she?


----------



## Keollyn (May 28, 2010)

So Samus was running around in 800+ gravity as a child. 

Link removed

She just went up another level.


----------



## Donkey Show (May 28, 2010)

Weltall8000 said:


> Based on that, she would be stronger than Goku when he arrived on Namek wouldn't she?



Holy shit, you're right! 



			
				Keollyn said:
			
		

> So Samus was running around in 800+ gravity as a child.



She did have to get genetically altered in order to survive, right?  Combine that with her Metroid DNA during Fusion...


----------



## Keollyn (May 28, 2010)

Wait a second, so when Kraid stomped on her, he weighed 95,000 tons?!

Is that right? Lord!


----------



## Weltall8000 (May 28, 2010)

> She did have to get genetically altered in order to survive, right? Combine that with her Metroid DNA during Fusion...



And she does wear orange...

Can Samus Aran say "Kamehameha!"?


----------



## Keollyn (May 28, 2010)

Donkey Show said:


> Holy shit, you're right!
> 
> 
> 
> She did have to get genetically altered in order to survive, right?  Combine that with her Metroid DNA during Fusion...



Yep, which makes her a freakishly sexy mutant


----------



## Chronos (May 28, 2010)

Holy S**T i didn't think that Samus was that strong. Master Chief is gonna get raped.


----------



## Donkey Show (May 28, 2010)

Weltall8000 said:


> And she does wear orange...
> 
> Can Samus Aran say "Kamehameha!"?







			
				Keollyn said:
			
		

> Wait a second, so when Kraid stomped on her, he weighed 95,000 tons?!
> 
> Is that right? Lord!



It's crazy when you put it into perspective like that.   And yes, I'd love to get caught up in those sexy mutant legs. 



			
				Lord Crono said:
			
		

> Holy S**T i didn't think that Samus was that strong. Master Chief is gonna get raped.



To be fair, I think none of us did.


----------



## Keollyn (May 28, 2010)

lol Samus the muscle head


----------



## oricon (May 28, 2010)

Alot of people act like Master Chief will carry all those weapons which i doubt and in the games he can only carry 2 i believe however Samus is able to switch weapons through her arm cannon.


----------



## Chronos (May 28, 2010)

oricon said:


> Alot of people act like Master Chief will carry all those weapons which i doubt and in the games he can only carry 2 i believe however Samus is able to switch weapons through her arm cannon.



remember that in here she only has an arm canon, grapple beam, scan and thermal visor and Master Chief has "stratigacally" placed weapons all around and even with that atleast more than half of the people here think samus will win... now more than ever.


----------



## Keollyn (May 28, 2010)

Donkey Show said:


> It's crazy when you put it into perspective like that.   And yes, I'd love to get caught up in those sexy mutant legs.



I was looking for an appropriate image for such a statement.

My hands are tied now


----------



## Chronos (May 28, 2010)

I think we can all agree that Samus = EPIC WIN!!!


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (May 28, 2010)

Indeed. And she stomps here too.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (May 28, 2010)

Donkey Show said:


> Aside from surviving stomps by Kraid, she can outmuscle Ridley (MP3) who can shred spaceships with one swipe.
> 
> And then there's this crazy argument based off of the Pirate Log Book data on Zebes in Metroid Prime.
> 
> ED Hardy Sale



For some reason I think that's an outlier. That or Samus is aware of her massive strength and when she fights normal humans she holds back.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (May 28, 2010)

Probably a bit of both actually.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (May 28, 2010)

Though seeing some of the funky shit that happens in Metroid like Dark Samus surviving a dimension collapsing it might be possible.


----------



## Keollyn (May 28, 2010)

Outlier? We knew Zebes had severe gravity for ages. That's why no human can live on that planet.

This just confirms why.


----------



## Lord Yu (May 28, 2010)

From the the data it seems Samus could win this naked and blindfolded with no weapons.


----------



## Axl Low (May 28, 2010)

Lord Chrono said:


> Holy S**T i didn't think that Samus was that strong. Master Chief is gonna get raped.



Never underestimate the Sexy lady in the Orange Power Suit


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (May 28, 2010)

Lord Yu said:


> From the the data it seems Samus could win this naked and blindfolded with no weapons.


This is the scenario we all want.


----------



## Axl Low (May 28, 2010)

If we go by the manga she is jumping and doing several flips and twists before she lands in a 860+ gravity environment while getting slapped and tossed around by Ridley with no bleeding or real injury while being outside of her power suit.

Yeah. I think Samus rapes >_>


----------



## oricon (May 28, 2010)

Lord Chrono said:


> remember that in here she only has an arm canon, grapple beam, scan and thermal visor and Master Chief has "stratigacally" placed weapons all around and even with that atleast more than half of the people here think samus will win... now more than ever.



That arm canon has more than one type of shots it can fire various diffrence things such as freeze bombs, missiles etc, and why would Master Chief have  "stratigacally" placed weapons all around. x.X


----------



## Soledad Eterna (May 28, 2010)

Rewatching the manga, a child Samus could survive Zebes's massive gravity, so I don't think the whole Zebes's gravity being 800 times that of earth is true.


----------



## Keollyn (May 28, 2010)

veget0010 said:


> Rewatching the manga, a child Samus could survive Zebes's massive gravity, so I don't think the whole Zebes's gravity being 800 times that of earth is true.



Are you for real?


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (May 28, 2010)

How do you watch a manga?


----------



## Soledad Eterna (May 28, 2010)

Keollyn said:


> Are you for real?


Link removed
Unless Samus was superhuman at the age of _three_ she shouldn't have survived in Zebes



hadomaru said:


> How do you watch a manga?


Read, happy now?


----------



## Keollyn (May 28, 2010)

I'm sure Old Bird knew the child wouldn't survive on the planet, that's why she was brought directly into the *facility*

As advance as they are, I'm sure it's not hard for them to keep her safe until the transfer.


----------



## Axl Low (May 29, 2010)

Samus Aran said:


> I'm sure Old Bird knew the child wouldn't survive on the planet, that's why she was brought directly into the *facility*
> 
> As advance as they are, I'm sure it's not hard for them to keep her safe until the transfer.



It's still crazy that she at like the age of 5 was doing flips and twists off cliff in a 800+ gravity environment


----------



## Keollyn (May 29, 2010)

She's awesome like that.


----------



## KaiserWombat (May 29, 2010)

Wasn't she implanted with Chozo DNA the moment she arrived _precisely_ because she wouldn't survive the high-gravity environment of Zebes as a regular human?

There's your reason right there.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (May 30, 2010)

Read the trivia section here: 
It says that Zebes' gravitiy is similar to that of earth.


----------



## Keollyn (May 30, 2010)

veget0010 said:


> Read the trivia section here:
> It says that Zebes' gravitiy is similar to that of earth.




So we are to believe a wiki over data from the actual game?


----------



## South of Hell (May 30, 2010)

Just for the lolz since this is already rape; whats preventing Samus from picking up some weapons/grenades?


----------



## Aokiji (May 30, 2010)

hadomaru said:


> Samus is a billion times more mobile. She can jump like thirty feet froma standing position, so she's probably physically stronger too.



Can't Chief heave around tanks?



Donkey Show said:


> She could go toe to toe with some low tier DBZ chars according to that data.



Loooooooooool. 

Dragonball character have been doing that in part 1 of Dragon Ball.

Also, I'd like to see some further feats instead of some calc, cuz considering that Pokemon do have stats given about them, which don't make sense at all, I doubt we should operate under the assumption that Nintendo actually gives much a thought to what they say when they state numbers about data in universe.



Weltall8000 said:


> Based on that, she would be stronger than Goku when he arrived on Namek wouldn't she?



Dragon Ball characters use Ki to amp them, their mere physical strength isn't all there is to it. Also, jumping high and not falling for minutes, that has already been accomplished in early Dragon Ball.


----------



## Keollyn (May 30, 2010)

No DB characters been moving about in 800x gravity.

Goku made it obvious that 100x was difficult for him during the Frieza saga.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (May 30, 2010)

Training scenes are very inconsistent in DB and shouldn't be used really. How the fuck do Goku and Krillin jump hundreds of meters in the air by just wearing a 90 Kg shell? And of course the infamous 40 ton scene.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (May 30, 2010)

Aokiji said:


> Can't Chief heave around tanks?
> No, thats a gameplay element.
> 
> 
> ...



answers in green


----------



## Keollyn (May 30, 2010)

veget0010 said:


> Training scenes are very inconsistent in DB and shouldn't be used really. How the fuck do Goku and Krillin jump hundreds of meters in the air by just wearing a 90 Kg shell? And of course the infamous 40 ton scene.



So Tao's feat is consistent, but the training feats--which have been quite consistent--is inconsistent?

The worst kind of eye you got there.


----------



## Aokiji (May 30, 2010)

Samus Aran said:


> No DB characters been moving about in 800x gravity.
> 
> Goku made it obvious that 100x was difficult for him during the Frieza saga.



Then it's an inconsistency. Not to mention, KI AMPING. If you look at his training feats, they are pretty consistent: Carrying 40 kg heavy turtle shells, then 150kg clothes, 10x G, 100x G etc

Only his fighting feats show different things. Those training feats are probably pure physical strength while in fights he was using ki. (similar to the Power Cosmic amping Silver Surfer, for instance)

Him amping himself was stated in a databook, IIRC.

Also, where was the 800 G stated?


----------



## Keollyn (May 30, 2010)

Read Donkey Show's post.

this scan


----------



## Aokiji (May 30, 2010)

The 800 G thing is a product of his calculations, not stated by the creators.


----------



## Keollyn (May 30, 2010)

Yet he got the basis of the formula from the game.

Much better than the shitty cals running rampant on this forum.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (May 30, 2010)

Samus Aran said:


> So Tao's feat is consistent, but the training feats--which have been quite consistent--is inconsistent?
> 
> The worst kind of eye you hot there.


Not when the training doesn't coincide with their feats performed in their fights.


----------



## Aokiji (May 30, 2010)

Samus Aran said:


> Yet he got the basis of the formula from the game.
> 
> Much better than the shitty cals running rampant on this forum.



Except I don't see feats of Samus that show the massive strength she supposedly has. At least, with Luffy, you know he can push humonguous buildings apart while being stuck between them.

And remember the Pokedex data are garbadge thread? This isn't Pokemon, but I doubt the creators were really giving a fuck about the implications when they stated those numbers about the planets.

Where and how was Zebes' gravity a plot point?


----------



## Soledad Eterna (May 30, 2010)

Aokiji said:


> Where and how was Zebes' gravity a plot point?


In the manga when they stated that Samus couldn't survive in Zebes.

Also yeah Samus hasn't performed nearly that much strength in the games. Where is she jumping hundreds of meters despite having the power suit? Even in Zero mission when you are in the space pirate ship she doesn't jump nearly as high.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (May 30, 2010)

Like i said, the gravity is an inconsistency that doesn't make sense. She should be low end class 100.


----------



## Keollyn (May 30, 2010)

Aokiji said:


> Except I don't see feats of Samus that show the massive strength she supposedly has. At least, with Luffy, you know he can push humonguous buildings apart while being stuck between them.
> 
> And remember the Pokedex data are garbadge thread? This isn't Pokemon, but I doubt the creators were really giving a fuck about the implications when they stated those numbers about the planets.
> 
> Where and how was Zebes' gravity a plot point?



Because Samus runs in a suit with a gun all day, Luffy doesn't.

Poor comparison Aokiji.

Why would the Metroid creators not care when it's their main duty to make the thing seems as sci-fi as possible? This isn't a fantasy-based game.

The reason Samus had to get a transfiguration was a major plot point. Know why? For the very reason of Zebes being uninhabitable. So I'm sure that makes it a plot point.


----------



## Aokiji (May 30, 2010)

I would want to see a strength feat that actually showcases such speed, it's not really that hard, really.

Although running through lava easily as it's water might count as a strength feat if it wasn't a common trope.


----------



## Keollyn (May 30, 2010)

I'm not seeing why you expect a load of strength feat from a character that blaze through her mission with *firepower*

Using your OP comparison, it's not like I'm going to ask for Kizaru strength feats knowing that most of the time he's just blasting away with his light.

And people are just saying it makes her this strong. Samus wins most of her battles here through other means anyway.


----------



## Aokiji (May 30, 2010)

Samus Aran said:


> I'm not seeing why you expect a load of strength feat from a character that blaze through her mission with *firepower*
> 
> Using your OP comparison, it's not like I'm going to ask for Kizaru strength feats knowing that most of the time he's just blasting away with his light.
> 
> And people are just saying it makes her this strong. Samus wins most of her battles here through other means anyway.



They could just show her punching a mountain to rubble, for example.

And Kizaru has superstrength by powerscaling.


----------



## Keollyn (May 30, 2010)

Aokiji said:


> They could just show her punching a mountain to rubble, for example.



That's just silly.



> And Kizaru has superstrength by powerscaling.



I know. Yet I'm not going to ask to see any from a guy who shoots instead of punch


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (May 30, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TNxeCHpp08E[/YOUTUBE]
Here are some strength feats. not too many though.


----------



## EnigmaJ (May 30, 2010)

> Can't Chief heave around tanks?



Not in any of the books I've read.


----------



## Axl Low (May 30, 2010)

Question:
What about recoil?
When a person IRL shoots an RPG there is backdraft
When a fighter jet is traveling at a certain speed it drops a missile and then it ignites and moves forward
When a mounted turret shots a missile there is usually some sort of recoil 
When Samus fires her weapons she has little to no recoil/kickback even with weapons that use 5 missiles or more for a single shot.

Sure where the missiles come and are stored can be left to spacial manipulation... 
[ okay not really] or just hammer space really but that she can fire missiles that would put holes in buildings with no/little recoil is a strength feat no? Or am I reading it wrong? D:

And well I suppose the gravity can be plot point because she was imbued with DNA to survive on Zebes which has an 800+ gravity environment which has made her what she is as a character.


----------

